# Chinese drywall article



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Apparently after Katrina hit (2006-07), we experienced a shortage of drywall here in America and apparently resorted to buying Chinese drywall.

Today they're ripping the crap out. Check out this article I submit for you…FYI.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/03/18/chinese.drywall/index.html


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dadoo, that article seems to riase more questions than it provides answers.
Lots of finger pointing but no culprit.
I do hope your inspection services in the U.S. can run some tests and determine the risk for people.
Replacing drywall can be an enormous expense ,especially if that's not part of the problem.
I'll be trying to follow this one as it may be bigger than just Florida.

Bob


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

first its the kids toys from china, now its their poison sheetrock. I think they're trying to kill us all. Doesn't any one look at the spec sheets before buying anymore? or was the shortage so bad noones had time. I hope it turns oout to be something else. Those poor people dont need to remodel again, do they? at least wait for another hurricane.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

That's just not right.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

This is no surprise considering how poorly Katrina was handled. I'm sure a lot of standards went down just to try to get people back into homes. Too bad for those people who have already been through enough.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's just another liberal media scare, IMHO.
We need to have the Chinese buy or bonds and T-bills to float Pres o's financial package.
We know that the Chinese do not make good plywood.
Now they don't make good drywall?
So we can sue the Chinese distributors for negligence and take that off what we owe China on the T-bills!

(Don't get in a tizzy, folks. I'm just havin' fun)

Lee


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya, another liberal media scare…tell that to the thousands of people that have to rip that inferior crap out of their houses because it's corroding their pipes and wires and killing their appliances….It would seem to me that it's more like a conservative corporation trying to make a better profit on the backs of the American public


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lee:
"So we can sue the Chinese distributors for negligence and take that off what we owe China on the T-bills!"

That would appear to be the Germans at this point.

*Joerg Schanow, a member of Knauf Gips' board, said in a telephone interview with CNN that the Chinese manufacturers named in the suit are part of Knauf Group, but not controlled by Knauf Gips KG.*

They are ready and able to step up and take a piece of the earnings but apparently none of the blame.

Funny how things never change. ;-)

Bob


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

"Fun" or not, I'm so tired of people here especially calling stuff like this "liberal media scare tactics". Let's leave political agendas away from LJ.

It's pretty well known that plenty of people here hate the liberals and they aren't afraid to admit it. This isn't about Liberals, this is as pointed out, about companies being too conservative and wanting to make a bigger profit, no matter what the cost to the end consumer.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

This sucks for the homeowners since they really had no control over building materials used. However, if you are a builder it proves that you need to do your research and know what materials you are using.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

This is pretty much where the thread I started ended up.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/6167


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

I blame the Republicans!!!! They're old, out of touch, and hate change. HAHAHAHAHA! Why does every topic in the Coffee Lounge turn into politics. I thought it wasn't allowed. It's funny to see topics like Vote and Stimulus Package pop up. I come to LJs to get away from all that crap. let's try to keep this lounge light and fun. Sorry Dadoo for ranting on your post. Great topic. Can someone tell me what exactly is going on with the drywall? Is it molding or rotting or something like that?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

pullled the humour.

bob


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Dadoo's post was about drywall…... I'm sure if Dadoo wanted to go on a political rant he is very capable of doing so.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'll be signing off here.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I apologize to Bob #2. It was not my intention to cause any trouble or hard feelings on Dadoo's thread.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone read about what retail suppliers (Lowes/HD) have been distributing this? I'm sure I'm not alone in that I've used some drywall for home projects in the last year…

~DB


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

No ranting here…I posted the link so you guys would be advised to look into what you buy. I'd really hate to find that my house was built with this, that my pipes and wires are turning black, that my appliances are falling apart, that it's not the dog that's producing that stink…and I'm sure you would be too! So lets call it a "Public Service Announcement"!

This drywall was made in China, but is distributed here…I don't know where exactly. Probably one (or all) of the big box stores as it seems to be their norm. You know there's gonna be lawsuits!

JJ…Missed your earlier post. Sorry if I stepped on your toes but it looks like CNN has taken notice as well. Like we both intended though…it's posted as an F.Y.I. for our bros here. Since it seems to center in Florida maybe some of the LJ's there can add to this. Looks like there's gonna be a lot of drywall work down there!

I do check all the labels anymore, before I buy anything. I've just had too many bad issues with Chinese made products. Sometimes I have no choice, but most of the time I really try to avoid it. And the sad thing about this faulty drywall is that it takes years to produce harmful effects, so the builders really won't know that it was faulty.


----------



## Fancyplywood (Mar 17, 2010)

I should say two thngs:
1. low price equals to low quality;
2.Chinese plywood is better and better,

richwoods.bloombiz.com
www.yunfeng.com
[email protected]


----------

